# Lighting for 90 gal. tall?



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey there,

I'm working on a "client's" tank. The dimensions are 36" across (a little more than 36", but I'm assuming 36"), 16" wide, and ~30-31" tall. I'm not sure how aquariums are exactly measured? From the edge of the glass to the other edge? Or from the inside surface that actually holds water?

The closest conventional dimensions I found are a 90 gallon tall: 36" x 18" x 31"...

How the heck am I gonna light this up? I don't think he's going for carpet plants. Just vals, ferms, some stems, mosses, swords, crypts... I was thinking a 36" 4x39w Tek fixture would be enough. He'll be running pressurized. Since he's not much of a "constantly prune and trim" kinda guy, I think the Teks will give him enough light to maintain the plants but not give too much growth to them.

I'd rather go with halides, but they're hitting those big bucks. And if he gets algae, then I'll have to be the one to fix it. He doesn't believe in timers. I got him one anyways.

What's everyone think? MH + T5s or MH + PCs or just the Tek 3x39w?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

My parent's have a 118gal (36x24x31) light up wit a150W metal halide. The tank hasn't been setup yet but the light seems to give good coverage and I've seen 150W MH over a tall tank before and it works well. Check out the MH thread in the DIY section.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

The Tek you're thinking of putting on their won't be enough light for any stem plants. I would go Metal Halide HQI with T5's. I know Current has a light that would prolly work perfect.


----------

